# How does your fluff sleep?



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

The Position In Which Your Dog Sleep Reveals Secrets About Her Personality! Fascinating.

Boo and Zach have done a few of these.

Crazy legs -favorite.

This should be fun.


----------



## [email protected] (May 9, 2015)

Sophie is always sleeps "Passed Out". She's not too hot, I guess she feels comfortable and at home :wub:


----------



## Malt Shoppe (Jul 20, 2011)

So cute, just entertaining to look at them like this - absolutely precious. Sophie is so cute, just want to hug her up.


----------



## jane and addison (Nov 1, 2012)

Belle sleeps on her tummy or in a ball. Petey can sleep on his back in all kind of positions. or like this


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> Sophie is always sleeps "Passed Out". She's not too hot, I guess she feels comfortable and at home :wub:


LOL...OMG, so cute:wub:


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

oh so cute. Luck sleeps on his side in bed and my chair or on me and usually curled up (fox) on his doggie beds


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

Tyler is a side sleeper, crazy legs and fox!


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

jane and addison said:


> Belle sleeps on her tummy or in a ball. Petey can sleep on his back in all kind of positions. or like this


Adorable:wub:


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

They all look so cute while sleeping!


----------



## Malt Shoppe (Jul 20, 2011)

These precious Maltese remind me of when our human babies were new - for those of you who had them. Remember, couldn't stop looking at them, they were 'eye candy'. I think that's what we do with these Maltese - can't stop looking at them, they too are eye candy.
I call them Perpetual Puppies cuz they never seem to grow up.
Remember times when you had them out in public, people would as 'how old is your PUPPY?' and you answer, 10 yrs old. They look shocked!
Maltese are forever fun and cute. I guess that's one reason we treat them like babies all their lives.


----------



## [email protected] (May 9, 2015)

Malt Shoppe said:


> So cute, just entertaining to look at them like this - absolutely precious. Sophie is so cute, just want to hug her up.


I know exactly the feeling. With her around, I'm so relaxed. There are times where she gives me kisses out of nowhere :wub:


kd1212 said:


> LOL...OMG, so cute:wub:


Even though she's 4, she's still my little baby girl :rockon:

This is my first dog that is extremely affectionate and is so tightly bonded to me. There are times where she just reacts to my body language without me saying a word. I love these dogs.


----------



## LOVE_BABY (May 5, 2015)

*Multi-sleeper!*

Some of these photos are old from when Baby was a smaller puppy with tear staining he used to have, plus few are more recent with no tear staining. Baby:wub: is usually a *'side sleeper' * overnight inside of his crate. But by day when he lays in his various beds throughout the house he can be a *'Fox'* or *'side sleeper'*. But at the end of the day when he is with us on the couch he becomes *'crazy legs' *and *'passed out'* as well as the usual *'side sleeper' *& *'fox'*. Baby never lays on his belly with his legs stretched out behind him. According to our results from the article Baby is very *'confident & secure'* here with Hubby which I already knew, but it's always great to learn about other ways to confirm that fact!!:w00t:

I couldn't resist adding the photo of the 'honorary' {giant Golden} 'Maltese' lol! She is my parents dog.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

They all look so cute! :wub: Shhh don't wake the baby. Tyler does the first three -- side, fox and the spread out legs, forgot the name. This was a typical Tyler sleep shot. http://spoiledmaltese.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Pipper is a Fox sleeper if he's in his bed by himself but when he's on the couch with me then he's a side sleeper.


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Started the thread and didn't post any Booster pics. LOL


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Great pics! I've been trying to get shots of mine snoozing and overtime I pick up my phone they want to know what's up! Si I uploaded some old shots and they were upside down and sideways! But I just wanted to say that they sleep very well, thanks for asking!:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:


----------



## jane and addison (Nov 1, 2012)

mdbflorida said:


> Started the thread and didn't post any Booster pics. LOL


When you have a great thing going don't stop. Love all the pictures.


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Here's a couple I found of Pipper sleeping. A sleeping dog is like a sleeping child....they just melt your heart. :wub:


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

They all look like angels sleeping.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Here is luck in his bed:


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

They're all so cute when they sleep-it's funny how they all sleep similarly!


----------



## Smtf773 (Apr 8, 2015)

It's been cold here in AZ. Edward is a snuggler!


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Smtf773 said:


> It's been cold here in AZ. Edward is a snuggler!


He is so cute. :wub:


----------



## bailey02 (May 1, 2009)

*bailey*

This is Bailey she loves to sleep on her back. I still cant get a picture of Lucky sleeping.


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

Pearlan is a side sleeper and snuggly fox. She will also wake me up at night asking for belly rubs. :wub:


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Here's my gang. Lacie is always upside down in her dog house. Suki sleeps most of the time with her eyes half open afraid of missing something important and the baby like a little fluffy angel.


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

Milo's slept on his back since the day I got him!


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Glad to see you are alive! You have been MIA. 


maddysmom said:


> Here's my gang. Lacie is always upside down in her dog house. Suki sleeps most of the time with her eyes half open afraid of missing something important and the baby like a little fluffy angel.


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

mdbflorida said:


> Glad to see you are alive! You have been MIA.


Ha! I'm alive...crazy busy training my puppy and work. I'm running on 3-4 hours of sleep every night for the past month. Never enough time in a day!


----------

